# You know you're a videophile if...



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

From EngadgetHD so True


You know you're a videophile if...
by Ben Drawbaugh, posted Jul 7th 2009 at 1:46PM


You actually know what OAR stands for and won't watch anything but. 
You believe edge enhancements are a crime against humanity. 
You understand that contrast is the most important video spec. 
You know that more P isn't always better -- as in 1080p vs 720p. 
You realize that properly de-interlaced video is perfectly acceptable and possible. 
You can't watch DVDs anymore. 
HBO HD is a big joke. 
You can explain what 3:3 pull-down is and why you'd want it. 
You knew the actual differences between HD DVD and Blu-ray. 
You have at least one video calibration disc on Blu-ray. 
You don't think LCDs look better than Plasmas. 
You've helped a random person at Best Buy pick out a TV, and you don't even work there. 
It makes you mad that Samsung calls its new 6000, 7000 and 8000 series LED TVs. 
You make fun of 240Hz HDTVs. 
Your HDTV has been professional calibrated. 
There are Blu-ray Discs in your collection because of their picture quality. 
You know the name of the mode on your TV that disables overscan. 
You think it simply isn't possible for downloads to ever compare to Blu-ray in quality. 
Engadget HD is the first site you read every day when you wake up.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

- you bore your family/friends to distraction trying to explain the difference between 1080i and 1080p.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow... I fit a lot of those... :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ShawnL25 said:


> You actually know what OAR stands for and won't watch anything but.
> You believe edge enhancements are a crime against humanity.
> You understand that contrast is the most important video spec.
> You know that more P isn't always better -- as in 1080p vs 720p.
> ...


Not all, but close.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

...if you care that the Michael Jackson memorial is in SD only.  :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Michael Jackson passed away?


----------



## deanconst96 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's in HD.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

wow, I never thought of myself as a videophile but lots of those fit.

How about if you own multiple HD DVRs and have added hard drive space?

You insist on the OTA HD versions of your local channels because they look better than the mpeg4 versions?

You have D* rather than E*


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yep, many of those fit me.

The forgot the one about thinking that a 60" plasma is not big enough.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dettxw said:


> How about if you own multiple HD DVRs and have added hard drive space?


That just means you watch a lot of stuff, not necessarily that you care about quality.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You know your a videophile if you're one of the five people that have done a customer review of the $2,499 Sony 11" OLED (960x540) on the BB website.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ShawnL25 said:


> From EngadgetHD so True
> 
> You know you're a videophile if...
> by Ben Drawbaugh, posted Jul 7th 2009 at 1:46PM
> ...


All these apply to me except I haven't had my HDTV professionally calibrated and you all know what my Home Page is. 

Mike


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

harsh said:


> You know your a videophile if you're one of the five people that have done a customer review of the $2,499 Sony 11" OLED (960x540) on the BB website.


Harsh, I don't see you review (no one from Salem, Oregon) on the BB website. Do you own an OLED?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa, some of these don't hit the spot but more than half do. I'm not a videophile, more like an HD Junky...you know, no class, not too geeky, just enough to get my hands dirty.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

ShawnL25 said:


> Engadget HD is the first site you read every day when you wake up.


OK, the only time I go there is when someone posts a link to it. Maybe I'm an HD enthusiast, not a videophile. I can live with that.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> ...if you care that the Michael Jackson memorial is in SD only.  :lol:


When you can tell the difference between SD & HD.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I fit in there pretty well. Minus a couple.


----------

